# AKC vs ACA



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

oK .. So in my quest for a new breeder... I am contacting everyone. I found one on the island that stated he uses ACA and NOT AKC . Is that a flag regarding health ? I am soo confussed. It really shuldn't be this difficult getting ad og .I think it is easier to get a car !!!!!!!

Ok I googled the breeder .. actually just his phone number and I got up every type of dog breed possible. He must be a puppy mill ! Jeez


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've never heard of ACA.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

BIG FLAG!!!
I would run and run fast!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Megora said:


> I've never heard of ACA.



American Canine Association
For folks banned by the AKC or who's pedigrees are not verifiable through AKC studbooks. Really not a place to go.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> BIG FLAG!!!
> I would run and run fast!!!


I'd be passing Hank I'd be running so fast.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I'd be passing Hank I'd be running so fast.


 
.... and in other news Flash Gordon appears to have met his match for fastest man in the universe. PointGold was discovered running not only faster then the Flash, but could also be heard screaming "I don't see no clearances" while passing another yet unnamed GRF Member.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Braccarius said:


> .... and in other news Flash Gordon appears to have met his match for fastest man in the universe. PointGold was discovered running not only faster then the Flash, but could also be heard screaming "I don't see no clearances" while passing another yet unnamed GRF Member.


Good One! Very funny.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stay away from the Awful Canine Agency


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL

Which island are you on? Perhaps there are members in your area who could help you in finding a good breeder?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you tried this? Long Island Golden club puppy referral - they don't have anything listed but they do have a contact who would know.

Puppy Referral 

Gaylen's is in New York I think too, they would be able to point you in the right direction. Just watch for running GRF members avoiding the ACA....

Lana


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is a somewhat related question...

What is the UKC?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Ryley's Dad said:


> Here is a somewhat related question...
> 
> What is the UKC?


UKC is the United Kennel Club and they are a legitimate organization.

Their website is Redirecting...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ryley's Dad said:


> Here is a somewhat related question...
> 
> What is the UKC?


 Different for the AKC and ACA. 
The United Kennel Club is an organization that holds events in different venues - conformation, obedience, agility field to name some. They do not allow any professional handlers. I do not believe they maintain a stud book but do have a registry. You can be registered with them several ways. If the dam is registered with the UKC the breeder can register the litter with them and then send home an application with the pup when it goes home. Similar to the AKC. The other way is to apply for registration and send a copy of the dog's registration from the organization it is registered with.The UKC does not recognize the ACA but will register dogs registered with the AKC, CKC (Canada), The Kennel Club (England) and I believe any of the FCI clubs


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

The first post I ever put up on here was AKC vs WWKC, I was practically laughed off the board! LOL! 
My first dog came from a bad Back Yard Breeder.He has an amazing temperament,severe hip dysplasia, allergies, and is as far from the breed standard as you can get. Oh! ans he is was registrable with the WWKC.Since then I have done exhaustive research on the breed I love so much, and ethical breeding practices.
AKC is the only way to go when looking for a dog or puppy.They are the only registering body that keeps a data base on registered dogs, and the website has a wealth of information to educate people. In my opinion any other registering body exists only because there are people out there who want to go under the radar and not be held accountable for their breeding practices.There dogs probably won't have clearances, and in most cases you can't track pedigrees.SO you really have no way of knowing what your getting. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Woops.... Just wanted to also say,I meant no disrespect to other registering bodies that are legitimate. I was mainly thinking about WWKC, and ACA when writing my post.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Now you wanna hear something very scary? the akc accepts dogs with aca papers and gives them full akc registrations....


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Retrieverlover said:


> Now you wanna hear something very scary? the akc accepts dogs with aca papers and gives them full akc registrations....


 
That's the first I've heard of that. :no:

I have heard of numerous unhappy puppy buyers who purchased an ACA registered puppy only to learn that the AKC would NOT register it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Retrieverlover said:


> Now you wanna hear something very scary? the akc accepts dogs with aca papers and gives them full akc registrations....


I question this. Was he given full AKC registration, or an ILP number?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The only way that the AKC would register ACA puppies is if the parents were also AKC registered, and a litter app applied for. Or, it was a mistake!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Or, it could be registered through the AKC Canine Partners program for mixed breeds, to allow them to compete in obedience and agility.

At one point there was talk of AKC allowing the ACA breeders to register with AKC if they could prove lineage but I don't know that they ever did that.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Now you wanna hear something very scary? the akc accepts dogs with aca papers and gives them full akc registrations....



I believe dogs from other registries can only be given an ILP, which is a limited registration only allowing the dogs the right to compete in AKC events except Conformation. The application is pretty in depth, and you have to send a picture of you dog as well as measurements.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Nope, Huck has a full AKC registration just like my Dalmatian. He's neutered because clearly he would not be worth breeding. His dad has an AKC number and his Mom comes from a backyard breeder. They used ACA because it was cheaper than AKC. I wanted to get an AKC number so i can do rally and agility with my boy. He has some decent dogs in his back which are registered with the AKC. Maybe thats why he got his papers.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Both of his parents would have had to have had AKC numbers and be on full registration, or be on full registration with a club *recognized* by the AKC (ie CKC, KC (Brit), FCI...). Otherswise no number but an ILP!

I did not do AKC obedience with my old girl as she is on CKC non-breeding and therefore was not eligible for an AKC number unless I had her breeder lift the restrictions.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I contacted Janet from LIGRC she told me that no members have Golden's planned until after the New Year... I will keep tabs .
Thanks,,, and so funny. everyone... I am amazed at how much knowledge I have gained in such a short amount of time.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

If you find a breeder you like, she or he may be the best place to begin your search. The networking breeders do is something else, good breeders that is, and they usually want you to find a good puppy so won't give you bad advice. So call some up and just chat


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

sterregold said:


> Both of his parents would have had to have had AKC numbers and be on full registration, or be on full registration with a club *recognized* by the AKC (ie CKC, KC (Brit), FCI...). Otherswise no number but an ILP!


Nope-I was very surprised by the answer I got from AKC:

"Thank you for contacting the America Kennel Club (AKC®). The AKC has a new program where we are researching pedigrees of dogs that do not have AKC paperwork to determine if the dogs come from AKC registrable stock.

In order to determine AKC registration eligibility, you will need to send AKC the following:

A copy of your dog’s pedigree from another registry

And

A copy of your dog’s registration certificate or registration application from another registry

If you do not have a pedigree, please try to obtain one prior to sending. A pedigree shows the parents, grandparents and great-grandparents.

The dog may qualify for registration if the pedigree shows no break in AKC lineage and the dogs in the pedigree originate from AKC registrable stock.

Should the dog be deemed registrable, AKC staff will register the dog in question for $30. All late fees will be waived.

When you submit your paperwork, please include the following:

Your name

Your mailing address

Your email address

Your phone number

You can submit the paperwork in one of three ways:

Fax the information to 919-816-4232. Mark it Attn: Registry Research.

Email images to [email protected]. Place “Registry Research” in the subject line.

Mail to:

AKC Registry Research

PO Box 900067

Raleigh, NC 27675"


So-yes, you can register a dog with AKC who does not have AKC registered parents.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

:no:Ugghhh. What a money grab. Do they not get that they are undermining the integrity of their own registry? What good is a limited registration if the backyarders can just breed away and then do an end run to get the pups registered anyhow?

The "if the pedigree shows no break in AKC lineage " aspect is what makes me wonder about just who could sneak in. How does one establish pure lineage when several generations have not been registered. If the pedigree is coming from an organization that will give a certificate to anything with 4 legs, on what planet can that be satisfactory evidence? Just boggles!


----------



## Doglovr82 (Apr 18, 2020)

sunflowerkd said:


> oK .. So in my quest for a new breeder... I am contacting everyone. I found one on the island that stated he uses ACA and NOT AKC . Is that a flag regarding health ? I am soo confussed. It really shuldn't be this difficult getting ad og .I think it is easier to get a car !!!!!!!
> 
> Ok I googled the breeder .. actually just his phone number and I got up every type of dog breed possible. He must be a puppy mill ! Jeez


Here is some information that can help you differentiate between ACA and AKC.

The American Kennel Club, Inc. (American Kennel Club) is the oldest and largest dog registry in the United States. The American Canine Association, Inc. (https://www.acainfo.com) is the second largest dog registry in the United States. Both AKC and ACA have dog shows, but AKC has a greater number of dog shows.

As of 04/12/2020, AKC’s standard registration rate for a dog is $37.99. AKC’s dog registration certificates are 3.5-inch (height) x 8.5-inches (width) printed on heavy weight paper. ACA’s standard registration rate for a dog is $19.00. ACA’s dog certificates are 11-inch (height) x 8.5-inches (width) printed on certificate paper with a gold seal.

AKC charges late-penalty fees for dog registrations:
LATE FEE – OVER 6 MONTHS AFTER LITTER REGISTERED $4.99
LATE FEE – OVER 12 MONTHS AFTER LITTER REGISTERED $35.00
LATE FEE – OVER 24 MONTHS AFTER LITTER REGISTERED $65.00
AKC’s late fees can be viewed on Fee Schedule – American Kennel Club. 

ACA does not charge customers any late-penalty fees for dog registrations.

AKC charges an additional $10.00 per registration if the customer wishes to add a co-owner to the dog. ACA adds one or more co-owners to a dog free of charge.

AKC’s microchip division for lost & found protection is AKC Reunite (Pet Microchips | Lost Pet Recovery | AKC Reunite). ACA’s microchip division for lost & found protection is MARRS Microchip (ACA's Microchip Animal Rapid Recovery Services (M.A.R.R.S.) - Home Page). AKC charges customers $54.95 for AKC Registration + lifetime AKC Reunite lost & found coverage. ACA charges customers $19.00 for ACA Registration + lifetime ACA MARRS Microchip lost & found coverage. Both AKC and ACA are participating companies with the American Animal Hospital Association (Participating Microchipping and Pet Recovery Services | AAHA Universal Pet Microchip Lookup).

AKC’s standard litter registration fee is $25.00 plus and additional $2.00 fee per puppy in the litter. ACA’s standard litter registration fee is $18.00 with no additional fees for each puppy in the litter.

AKC charges late-penalty fees for litter registrations:
LATE FEE – OVER 12 MONTHS AFTER LITTER REGISTERED $35.00
LATE FEE – OVER 24 MONTHS AFTER LITTER REGISTERED $65.00
AKC’s late fees can be viewed on Fee Schedule – American Kennel Club.

ACA does not charge customers any late-penalty fees for litter registrations.

ACA also includes lost & found tags with their dog registrations free of charge. The ACA tags have their official seal on one side of the tag. On the other side of the tag is says: “I am lost. Please call” and a toll-free 1-800 number along with a unique ID number exclusively for the dog. The 1-800 numbers are answered by live operators 24 hours a day / 7 days a week to reunite the lost dog with the ACA owner. There is no additional annual or lifetime fees for this service. It is included in the initial $19.00 ACA registration fee.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

more importantly I would say that ACA dogs are generally not quality breedings. This is a registry that is frequently used by BYBs and the like.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> more importantly I would say that ACA dogs are generally not quality breedings. This is a registry that is frequently used by BYBs and the like.


I was talking to someone the other day who bought an ACA Golden and after DNA testing turned out to be part poodle. Had paperwork saying it was purebred and everything.


----------

